# Got my FET tomorrow - what foods are good for implantation?



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello,

Have my FET tomorrow - just wondered if there is anything advised to eat/drink to assist implantation?

Thanks


----------



## superjet (Jun 30, 2006)

Pineapple is supposed to help with implantation due to the bromelain in it, an enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit implantation.

Good luck!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

When I did my last (and successful) treatment my acupuncture lady told me to drink a pint of milk a day to help with making the lining thicker and to make it sticky - well something worked cause he's sat having breakfast as i type -  I shall def be doing milk on my upcoming FET  . People also recommend Brazil nuts , along with the Pinapple juice .  Good Luck


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you ladies


----------

